# Sony a57 or a65



## karrief35 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to all this and have a few questions. I'm purchasing my first dslr and not sure what to go with. I was advised from best buy associate to go with Sony vs canon, being that  Sony is easier to use for first time users, faster shutter speed when having small children, etc. Canon rebel is a bit more difficult to grasp it all. Now that I got past that decision, I have to decide on models.  57-65??  If there's not major difference then I could get a57 with extra lens or a65 and wait on extras. Let me know what you think..


----------



## karrief35 (Mar 4, 2013)

karrief35 said:


> Hi. I'm new to all this and have a few questions. I'm purchasing my first dslr and not sure what to go with. I was advised from best buy associate to go with Sony vs canon, being that  Sony is easier to use for first time users, faster shutter speed when having small children, etc. Canon rebel is a bit more difficult to grasp it all. Now that I got past that decision, I have to decide on models.  57-65??  If there's not major difference then I could get a57 with extra lens or a65 and wait on extras. Let me know what you think..



Also. What's lens would you recommend ?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 4, 2013)

The a58 is about to come out. AS for lenses, Sigma makes a 30mm f1.4 thats nice for kids and selling for a good price right now.


----------



## LouR (Mar 4, 2013)

I might go with the A57 as a price point and a good starter.  As for the Canon's, my problem is their weight.  They are just not ergonomically comfortable, but that's just my opinion. As for a starting lens, Sony's kit lenses are damned good for almost every scenario.  The best way to determine what you get is to hold it, check out the specs and read a few reviews. Now I'm off to get my new A77


----------



## jason324 (Mar 4, 2013)

I would go with the SLT-A57 over the A65  Here's my review if you want to check it out: Sony Alpha A57 Review | Sony A57 ? SLT-A57 | SonyAlphaLab.com | Sony DSLR Reveiws, Alpha, Nex, SLT, Cyber-Shot, Sony Lens Reviews

Best,
Jay


----------



## Instastitch (Mar 19, 2013)

Jason,

How is the noise level on the Jpg/Raw files, and how is the low light shooting on the A57? I am a linux user, so I will be running off of "darktable/gimp"
I am looking at buying tomorrow, its either the A57 or a Nikon.


----------



## Janeen (Mar 20, 2013)

I absolutely love my a77!


----------

